# Women, feet, and knives (aka stupid knife tricks)



## Lucretia (Oct 4, 2013)

Just for Edipis...

(And proof that Mr Rader's handles are the best for any application!)

[video=vimeo;76194055]https://vimeo.com/76194055[/video]


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 4, 2013)

OUTSTANDING!:viking:


----------



## chinacats (Oct 5, 2013)

:bonappetit:


----------



## chinacats (Oct 5, 2013)

I do think you need to get a better cutting board...


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 5, 2013)

The hardest part was trying not to fall off the couch while filming, cutting, and laughing maniacally at the same time.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 5, 2013)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## cclin (Oct 5, 2013)

:rofl2:


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 5, 2013)

That little piggy was about a 1/8" from going to the Dr.


----------



## cord_steele (Oct 5, 2013)

Feet of strength, I see.


----------



## Michael Rader (Oct 5, 2013)

OMG. I couldn't ask for better press


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 5, 2013)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 5, 2013)

Don't see a thing on my Ipad, should I get up again and turn on the PC? Naahh, in the morning.... 

Stefan


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 5, 2013)

Hah! Awesome


----------



## Slypig5000 (Oct 5, 2013)

Michael Rader said:


> OMG. I couldn't ask for better press



Hahaha, you work hard to create something that is beautiful, functional art and pass it out into the world for others to enjoy. There's no telling what will be done with it in someone else's hands.... Or feet. 

Thanks Lucretia for the vid and the laugh.


----------



## daveb (Oct 5, 2013)

L, I gotta ask. What do you tell the hubby while holding knife with toes, camera in hand, trying to whack the newest Lands End package? Or is he used to it???


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 5, 2013)

daveb said:


> L, I gotta ask. What do you tell the hubby while holding knife with toes, camera in hand, trying to whack the newest Lands End package? Or is he used to it???



Either "you're going to eat this tomato and you're going to like it" or "you don't like the way I cook, cook it youself!"


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 6, 2013)

You have monkey toes!


----------



## tk59 (Oct 6, 2013)

That's awesome, L! :rofl:


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 6, 2013)

oh, sexy!


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 7, 2013)

Finally got to see this on a computer. I have the utmost respect for your knife skills! Thinking about trying this at home.


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 7, 2013)

I would try this but I like my toes connected to my feet!


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 7, 2013)

omg I just stumbled onto this post, I am still laughing out loud as I type this. I think it's funnier having read the post that prompted this post. Great work Lucretia this needs to go on the youtubeawesome sub forum, you should come teach knife skills at my restaurant, your foot holds a knife better than some of these kids!


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 7, 2013)

mkriggen said:


> OUTSTANDING!:viking:



I thing you meant Out Standing.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 7, 2013)

cord_steele said:


> Feet of strength, I see.



No, it's strength of feet!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 7, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> No, it's strength of feet!



I understand that baking soda sprinkled in the shoes will help with that.


----------



## jaybett (Oct 8, 2013)

Continuing on with the bad puns, there is 'The agony of de-feet'

Jay


----------

